# My Plumbing Truck



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

So here's the inside of my truck/van.
I obviously have the backpack with my hand tools, the bucket with my sweat/solder supplies, and the third bag with my power tools. Any excess tools are in back shelf or toolbox on the floor. All my tubular pipes/joints are on the top left, toilet parts on shelf underneath, and faucet & shower parts underneath that. The right side is all assorted parts (screws, band irons, transfer pumps, etc.
I also have bins for black iron fittings, copper fittings, pex, propress, and electrical.
You can see the shelving for assorted pvc fittings, and I also have a pipe box on the top ladder rack for copper & pvc as well.

I can arrange everything to fit in a water heater and/or some toilets for installs, as well as my Ridgid drain snakes as well.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A lot more organized than mine, what's the Ironman mask for?


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> A lot more organized than mine, what's the Ironman mask for?


well...one of my customers asked if i have any kids who liked Ironman and would like a bunch of ironman toys she's giving away...so i said yes and put the mask in my truck for ****s & giggles lol


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Someone who keeps their truck as neat as I do.


----------

